# Dating my Ariens ST724



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Is there a way to tell what year my ST724 was made?
Model# 932027
Serial# 008684


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

chapel,
you said 9320*2*7 in the post, but you have 9320*3*7 in your signature! 
and both happen to be 724's.


932027 was made 1992 to perhaps 1994.
932037 was made 2001 to 2005 timeframe.

Please clarify which model you have,,
and look for a Tecumseh data tag on the engine, and post any model and serial numbers you find there..some Tecumseh numbers can be used as a date code...we should be able to nail down the exact model year with that number, assuming its the original engine, which it most likely is..

Scot


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's a link to the owner's manual. http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032299H.pdf
On page one it's dated 1995. It's covers serial# 008000 and up.
Does that help narrow it down?


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> chapel,
> you said 9320*2*7 in the post, but you have 9320*3*7 in your signature!
> and both happen to be 724's.
> 
> ...


ah, signature was wrong.

The Tecumseh engine has the following information on it:
Engine Model - HSK70 130266S (D)
DOM - 4158D


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the clarification!

You have a 1995 model 932027.

the Tecumseh DOM number, 4158D, says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh
on the "158th day of a year ending in 4"..
unfortunately Tecumseh never bothered with 2-digit years, so "year ending in 4"
could be 1964, 1974, 1984, 1994 or 2004..but we can tell from the Ariens model number
that it can only be 1994! 

The 158th day of the year is June 7.
So the engine was made in June 1994, was shipped to Ariens, where it was placed
on your snowblower which then went out to be sold in the Autumn of 1994 as a 1995 model.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032299H.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032342F.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040900.pdf

Scot


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

ah, excellent. It's newer than I thought.
Thanks.


----------



## CGR63 (Feb 3, 2015)

I believe I have the same model I use sea foam in my fuel and it runs like a champ.
I just need to upgrade to metal rims.


----------



## slukster (Mar 10, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I figured the knowledgeable guys who were able to help out the OP might still get the notification email for this post. What year would this snow blower be from? 

Here is the information from my ST724

Model: 932027
Serial: 019218

Engine: Tecumseh 7hp DOM 4360D

Also, which manual from the ones linked above would be the correct one for this model. Thank you for your help

-Bill


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yours is also a 1995 model. The date of manufacture code 4360D means it was made the 360th day of 1994.


----------



## slukster (Mar 10, 2016)

Snapper 524 said:


> Yours is also a 1995 model. The date of manufacture code 4360D means it was made the 360th day of 1994.


Thank you. I didn't know if it was possible that it could have been 2004. I just bought the machine and it is in fantastic shape with very little rust so it doesn't look like a 20+ year old machine.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone know what the gas cap part number is? My service place gave me the wrong one. thread is all wrong.

mine is falling apart. I think the metal thing fell into the tank


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

654http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecumseh/parts/37845/


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2018)

Ha! I also have a 932027 and I forgot how long I've owned it. I didn't realize it was that old. Still works perfectly. Except for a couple of busted shear pins from hitting the newspaper buried in the snow. Easy to change out. Great machine.


----------

